# Audyssey Multi XT Spl diagram on 13.2 Home Theather.



## mantex (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi to all.
I have taken measurement with REW and Umik-1 of the Audyssey Multi Xt on my Denon 4311, with my hall with 13+2 speakers.
In case of use of a minisdp box, i must take measurement and equalization with Umik-1 before of calibration Multi Xt Audyssey or after it?
Many thanks to all for reply and suggests.

Paul


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

What are your goals with the MiniDSP? Audyessy is already doing a lot of EQ'ing of the sound. Are you going to continue to work on the response? Regardless, you have little/no control of what Audyssey does, but you do with MiniDSP. So, you can have MiniDSP correct or suplement some of Audyssey tuning or do some work before Audyssey takes over. It comes down to experimentation - especially in the subwoofer region where Audyssey is not very good. Audyssey seems to be bumping up the bass of your system quite a bit.


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

The unsmoothed response of nearly any domestic room and loudspeaker combination will have substantial peaks and dips (often +/- 20 dB) in the modal region under 250Hz or so. Your unequalized response is actually not bad for an unsmoothed curve, but realize that this not the way the ear hears. Try using 1/10 or 1/12 octave smoothing at a few locations at the prime listening position or an averaged response in the general listening area. Some experts actually suggest 1/6 octave smoothing at low frequencies. The curves will probably look much better and reveal the real problems. It is almost always worthwhile to check alternative loudspeaker and listening positions, if possible, seeking the flattest unequalized curve. Bass traps and other acoustic treatments can also help optimize the native room response. The goal of any equalization should be to further flatten the peaks in response at the listening position(s) to the greatest extent possible. Deep dips are cancellation notches and cannot be addressed through equalization. More output at cancellation frequencies will not work and unecessarily stresses the amplifiers and loudspeakers. Good luck!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Assuming you are wanting to use the miniDSP to help with the subwoofer response.

I would change the graph axis to show 55dB to 85dB and 10Hz to 200Hz, with 1/6 or 1/12 smoothing, which will give you a better picture of what you have to deal with. Just look at the SPL graph for now.

Measure the sub only without Audyssey and use the miniDSP to eliminate any issues prior to Audyssey. Then let Audyssey do its part.


----------



## mantex (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi and thanks Mr.Rkeman and Mr.Sonnie.
I have remained without words when I have seen your answers and the patience in to want to help me .
Now I have inserted the photos to verify if the indications that you require me are spot-on and not to make a measurement in wrong way.
Can you confirm me that the chart and the settings of the scale of measure are spot-on?
Thanks of your confirmations or corrections.

Paul


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Now isn't that better! There is clearly a peak near 40Hz and dip below, but the overall response is not bad at all. Audyssey seems to help without entirely correcting the response, probably reflecting the multiple microphone measurement positions used in the calibration process. If the results are audibly satisfying at your listening position, little more need to be done. Repositioning the subwoofer(s) and other speakers may yield additional benefits and experimentation can be very enjoyable. Remember to re-run Audyssey after moving anything because the old correction will no longer be valid.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I need a bit of clarification...

How many different seating locations are you measuring when setting up Audyssey?

I had a typo on that axis setting and meant for it to be 55db to 95db.


----------

